# Accelerator spray cans - what do you use?



## pianomanpj (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm considering getting an accelerator spray can (the kind that you fill with your own accelerator and pressurize with a compressor) for use with my CA finishes. (I'm so tired of the spray pumps! :wink There are several on the market and I'm curious as to what members of the IAP are using.

There are different models depending on whether or not you are using regular accelerator or mild accelerator. Which one do you prefer, and why? Thanks, folks! :biggrin:


----------



## Crashmph (Jun 25, 2015)

Personal experience, they work great, but stick to the same brand of glue & accelerator. I use 2P10 glues and spray can accelerator.  I mostly use the accelerator to spray on overspills and drips to prevent me from setting something in wet CA. I have done this far to many times.


----------



## lorbay (Jun 25, 2015)

I use this one and it is great.

Lin.


----------



## pianomanpj (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks, Lin! I was actually looking at those. Do you use the one for regular accelerator or mild? And why? (If you don't mind me asking. )

Thank you! :biggrin:



lorbay said:


> I use this one and it is great.
> 
> Lin.


----------



## edstreet (Jun 25, 2015)

pianomanpj said:


> I'm considering getting an accelerator spray can (the kind that you fill with your own accelerator and pressurize with a compressor) for use with my CA finishes. (I'm so tired of the spray pumps! :wink There are several on the market and I'm curious as to what members of the IAP are using.
> 
> There are different models depending on whether or not you are using regular accelerator or mild accelerator. Which one do you prefer, and why? Thanks, folks! :biggrin:





Anything under pressure is listed as ORM-D which is 'hazmat' and has to be shipped ground.  It's mostly dealing with pressurized stuff in airplanes.


The entry listed above contains acetone which is bad in many regards.
with pressurized containers vs spray pumps with acetone you will get less buildup of acetone in the product with the pressurized container.


It is very muck OK to cross use accelerator brands as many are not even made by the same company.  In fact, you can make a trip to home depot, lowes, paint stores, most automotive stores and often times ... grocery stores and buy common items that can be used as accelerator.


The best accelerators on the market contains heptane or naphtha. The best simply because they allow a slower polymerization and the CA is less brittle than when you use acetone...


Over use of heptane or naphtha based accelerators does not lead to blooming.



> Accelerator that contain acetone:
> Sticik-fast (has 1 flavor heptane based)
> Ez-bond
> Star bond
> ...





> Accelerator that does *NOT* contain acetone:
> BSI
> NCF Satellite city
> Titebond
> ...



Many have reported higher positive results (search the archives here) using acetone based accelerators with pressurized containers.  This is mostly due to the lower volume applied to the surface.

Hope this helps.


----------



## D.Oliver (Jun 25, 2015)

That's some good info.  Thanks Ed.


----------



## csr67 (Jun 25, 2015)

I use a very light spray of "NCF Quick" aerosol accelerator from Satellite city between each CA coat in my pen finishes.  It has a rather pleasant odor compared to others.  Don't worry, I'm a Safety Engineer by trade and very familiar with chemicals, odor thresholds, and proper dillution ventilation of the workplace.  25 years of Industrial Hygienist work will do that to you....  :biggrin:

I have not had any finish issues switch switching to this brand.  I use it with thin and med CA from the same vendor.  i purchased these products at my local Woodcraft.  I really like the Satellite City products and will be restocking soon from the vendor here on IAP.  I also like the fact that I can buy a box of 10 replacement caps/tips to easily replace them when they get gummed up with CA residue.


----------



## pianomanpj (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks, everyone, for all the very good information; there is much to absorb. (No pun intended.)

However I do want to be clear that I'm not looking for aerosol accelerants, but rather what pressurized, refillable vessels people prefer to atomize their accelerants with. I would also like to know what brands are used with the sprayer, so as not to buy one with incompatible seals. Of course, if the overwhelming consensus indicates that aerosols prevail, than I may very well have to look into further into them!

Thanks, again, all! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Monty (Jun 25, 2015)

If you use one of these refillable spray cans, you need to use the one marked "regular accelerator" if you are using an acetone based accelerator. Use the one marked "for mild accelerator" if you will be using a heptane or naphtha based accelerator. The reason for this is the orings and seals need to be compatible with the accelerator base. If you use and acetone based accelerator in the "mild" can, it will work for a while, but the acetone will swell the orings and seals in the can.
However, if you have the can for the regular accelerator, for example, you can purchase a rebuild kit for the mild accelerator and then use mild accelerator in the can.

Ed, you left out of your post above that the EZ Bond mild accelerator is heptane based.


----------



## pianomanpj (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks, Mannie! That's precisely the info I'm looking for! If I may ask, was there one that sold better than the other? Do you have a preference for your use?  



Monty said:


> If you use one of these refillable spray cans, you need to use the one marked "regular accelerator" if you are using an acetone based accelerator. Use the one marked "for mild accelerator" if you will be using a heptane or naphtha based accelerator. The reason for this is the orings and seals need to be compatible with the accelerator base. If you use and acetone based accelerator in the "mild" can, it will work for a while, but the acetone will swell the orings and seals in the can.
> However, if you have the can for the regular accelerator, for example, you can purchase a rebuild kit for the mild accelerator and then use mild accelerator in the can.
> 
> Ed, you left out of your post above that the EZ Bond mild accelerator is heptane based.


----------



## Monty (Jun 25, 2015)

The one that sold most was for regular accelerator because most use the regular acetone based accelerator.
Personally, I use the acetone based one. I plan on changing the orings and seals out for the heptane based accelerator next time I empty the bottle just to see if I get the same results.


----------



## edstreet (Jun 25, 2015)

Monty said:


> If you use one of these refillable spray cans, you need to use the one marked "regular accelerator" if you are using an acetone based accelerator. Use the one marked "for mild accelerator" if you will be using a heptane or naphtha based accelerator. The reason for this is the orings and seals need to be compatible with the accelerator base. If you use and acetone based accelerator in the "mild" can, it will work for a while, but the acetone will swell the orings and seals in the can.
> However, if you have the can for the regular accelerator, for example, you can purchase a rebuild kit for the mild accelerator and then use mild accelerator in the can.
> 
> Ed, you left out of your post above that the EZ Bond mild accelerator is heptane based.




Not sure on that one.  The msds http://www.e-zbond.com/PDF/A201_A801.pdf shows it to be acetone.


----------



## lorbay (Jun 25, 2015)

pianomanpj said:


> Thanks, Lin! I was actually looking at those. Do you use the one for regular accelerator or mild? And why? (If you don't mind me asking. )
> 
> Thank you! :biggrin:
> 
> ...



I use the regular accel  As Manny said because it is acetone based.

Lin.


----------



## Tom T (Jun 25, 2015)

Wow great stuff guys.  I didn't even know I need to know this stuff, but I do.  Thank you


----------



## pianomanpj (Jun 26, 2015)

Mannie,

Just to make sure I'm clear, if I buy the Sure Shot Atomizer (Model 8000CB), it comes standard with the Viton seals which is compatible with the regular EZ-Bond CA accelerator? If wanted to use the mild, I would have to order the repair kit (BK50) with the  Butyl Rubber Valve and Ethylene Propylene O’Ring? I want to use the EZ-Bond products but I need to make sure I order the correct bits for each type. My head hurts... 



Monty said:


> The one that sold most was for regular accelerator because most use the regular acetone based accelerator.
> Personally, I use the acetone based one. I plan on changing the orings and seals out for the heptane based accelerator next time I empty the bottle just to see if I get the same results.


----------



## Monty (Jun 27, 2015)

pianomanpj said:


> Mannie,
> 
> Just to make sure I'm clear, if I buy the Sure Shot Atomizer (Model 8000CB), it comes standard with the Viton seals which is compatible with the regular EZ-Bond CA accelerator? If wanted to use the mild, I would have to order the repair kit (BK50) with the  Butyl Rubber Valve and Ethylene Propylene O’Ring? I want to use the EZ-Bond products but I need to make sure I order the correct bits for each type. My head hurts...
> 
> ...



IIRC, the sprayer for mild comes with the vitron seals and is the one to use with heptane and naphtha based accelerators.


----------



## pianomanpj (Jun 27, 2015)

So, Mannie, do you know what I would need (or which model number) to use the regular accelerator? I wish there was just a simple answer to all this...

Thank you!



Monty said:


> pianomanpj said:
> 
> 
> > Mannie,
> ...


----------



## alphageek (Jun 27, 2015)

pianomanpj said:


> So, Mannie, do you know what I would need (or which model number) to use the regular accelerator? I wish there was just a simple answer to all this...  Thank you!



There is an easy answer...

http://www.exoticblanks.com/16-oz.-Spray-Can-for-Accelerator-choose-type.html

Select regular 

FYI - Nannie was/is the expert on this, his brand "wooden wonders" of ex-bond stuff can be gotten at exotics now.


----------



## pianomanpj (Jun 27, 2015)

I would be delighted to buy one from Exotics, but they are currently out of stock and its unclear when more will be available. I think I'll end up having to order one from Amazon or some such, and I just want to make sure I get the right thing.



alphageek said:


> pianomanpj said:
> 
> 
> > So, Mannie, do you know what I would need (or which model number) to use the regular accelerator? I wish there was just a simple answer to all this...  Thank you!
> ...


----------



## alphageek (Jun 27, 2015)

pianomanpj said:


> I would be delighted to buy one from Exotics, but they are currently out of stock and its unclear when more will be available. I think I'll end up having to order one from Amazon or some such, and I just want to make sure I get the right thing.



Oops!!! Well.. I'd call Ed - I'm sure he can tell you if its coming back..

As for Amazon, I see they have them out there, but completely understand your confusion as I can't easily figure out which can handle acetone either!!


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 27, 2015)

Honestly, I contacted the manufacturer some time ago.  

Their "help desk" was not very helpful, so I called Monty and got lots of info.  

I can pursue this, but we will, most likely, only handle ONE type of unit, for the normal strength accelerator.  In two years, this thread is the first interest I have seen.  Stocking a dozen seems like the better alternative---rather than stocking a dozen of each of two types, neither one of which will sell in five years.


----------



## edstreet (Jun 27, 2015)

Monty said:


> The one that sold most was for regular accelerator because most use the regular acetone based accelerator.
> Personally, I use the acetone based one. I plan on changing the orings and seals out for the heptane based accelerator next time I empty the bottle just to see if I get the same results.



Are you planning on testing for brittleness?


----------



## edstreet (Jun 27, 2015)

American Made Tools | Kahn Tools | American Made Industrial Products | Industrial Tools | KahnTools.com

www.amazon.com/SURE-SHOT-Sprayer-Aluminum-Exterior/dp/B00KC54A9U

Sure Shot (SUR8000) 16 oz. Capacity Atomizer - Air Compressor Accessories - Amazon.com

Found a few things I wanted to share.


Look no further than your local grainger store. ...

WP126618 Rechargeable Sprayer - Grainger Industrial Supply

Looks like $29 for the 16oz and $27 for the 8oz.


However, if you are going heptane and/or naphtha  you can just as easily use this.







Your local stores carries this in the travel section, i.e. Target.  They will net you less than $1.


----------



## Monty (Jun 27, 2015)

pianomanpj said:


> So, Mannie, do you know what I would need (or which model number) to use the regular accelerator? I wish there was just a simple answer to all this...
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> ...





alphageek said:


> pianomanpj said:
> 
> 
> > So, Mannie, do you know what I would need (or which model number) to use the regular accelerator? I wish there was just a simple answer to all this...  Thank you!
> ...


Found one of my last emails from SureShot. The heptane and naphtha based accelerators require Vitron seals which are standard on a B8300CB sprayer. The acetone base accelerator requires the  Butyl Rubber Valve and Ethylene Propylene (EP) O’Ring.



ed4copies said:


> Honestly, I contacted the manufacturer some time ago.
> 
> Their "help desk" was not very helpful, so I called Monty and got lots of info.
> 
> I can pursue this, but we will, most likely, only handle ONE type of unit, for the normal strength accelerator.  In two years, this thread is the first interest I have seen.  Stocking a dozen seems like the better alternative---rather than stocking a dozen of each of two types, neither one of which will sell in five years.


Ed, when I was selling them, the ones for the acetone based accelerator (these have the butyl rubber and EP seals and orings) out sold the one with Vitron seals about 5-1. You could just order one bottle and repair kits for both and switch out the rings and seals when needed.
I too found the help desk not that helpful, but I did find that Ron Neilsen (a VP) was very helpful.



edstreet said:


> Monty said:
> 
> 
> > The one that sold most was for regular accelerator because most use the regular acetone based accelerator.
> ...


Not sure how I'd go about testing for brittleness.



edstreet said:


> American Made Tools | Kahn Tools | American Made Industrial Products | Industrial Tools | KahnTools.com
> 
> www.amazon.com/SURE-SHOT-Sprayer-Aluminum-Exterior/dp/B00KC54A9U
> 
> ...


Looks like Grainger is discontinuing the SureShot sprayers. 
If you use the bottles pictured, they look like a standard pump sprayer that most of the 2oz bottles of accelerator come in. The advantage of the refillable sprayer over the pump is when pressurized, they can give a finer, shorter burst of accelerator mist depending on the interchangeable spray nozzle used.


----------



## pianomanpj (Jun 27, 2015)

THANK YOU, MANNIE! 
That was just the info I was needing. It finally makes a whole lot more sense to me now. I would need either the 8000CB (16 oz.) or the 8300CB (8 oz.) with the Butyl Rubber Valve and Ethylene Propylene (EP) O’Ring to spray the regular accelerator. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Ed,
Is Exotics considering restocking one or both of these? I will definitely hold off on ordering elsewhere if you are.

Thank you, everyone! You've all been most helpful! :biggrin:



Monty said:


> pianomanpj said:
> 
> 
> > So, Mannie, do you know what I would need (or which model number) to use the regular accelerator? I wish there was just a simple answer to all this...
> ...


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 27, 2015)

Yes, Roger.

If it is just a matter of stocking one bottle and a couple inserts, we can certainly do that.  I will make contact next week, expect them here by the end of July (or sooner).

THANK YOU MONTY!!!!


----------



## edstreet (Jun 27, 2015)

Monty,

Have you tried making one?  There are many video's on how to, forum posts on vapor, gardening, cooking, camping, firearms, survival and a slew of other related topics that this falls under.  I have seen several that was made for under $20.


----------



## Monty (Jun 27, 2015)

edstreet said:


> Monty,
> 
> Have you tried making one?  There are many video's on how to, forum posts on vapor, gardening, cooking, camping, firearms, survival and a slew of other related topics that this falls under.  I have seen several that was made for under $20.


Nope. That would fall under the catagory of what's worth more to me, my time or trying to save a few bucks. In this case, it would be my time.


----------



## edstreet (Jun 27, 2015)

Either way this should be a super sweet DIY project to do and post about.


----------



## alphageek (Jun 27, 2015)

edstreet said:


> Either way this should be a super sweet DIY project to do and post about.



Except I would caution that anyone who is building something that fills via compressor take an appropriate amount of caution.   You can build a cheap pressure pot too, but there is danger involved.


----------



## pianomanpj (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm a little lost, Ed. What would make a sweet DIY project?



edstreet said:


> Either way this should be a super sweet DIY project to do and post about.


----------



## edstreet (Jun 27, 2015)

alphageek said:


> edstreet said:
> 
> 
> > Either way this should be a super sweet DIY project to do and post about.
> ...



Interesting ...  Yet I see no mention where said the same thing when it comes to DIY stabilizing or vacuum chambers on here.




pianomanpj said:


> I'm a little lost, Ed. What would make a sweet DIY project?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The pot listed in the OP.  It would be way easier than doing vacuum or stabilization chambers.  This very same thing has been done numerous times in other hobby areas.


----------



## alphageek (Jun 27, 2015)

edstreet said:


> Interesting ...  Yet I see no mention where said the same thing when it comes to DIY stabilizing or vacuum chambers on here.


Really?  Then I suggest you haven't looked too hard.   Curtis is high on the list of expertise when it comes to those and I'll bet I could find many posts from him alone one those dangers.


----------



## edstreet (Jun 27, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-e_2celMVf8

We see many products doing this very same thing in hydroponics, e-vaping and airbrushes.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4IdJY7WE7M

Simple garden sprayers, humidification systems.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQgbCMWIVmc

also aquariums...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCAUBIemRss


----------

